# Frustration



## on-hold

Hi, I joined the CF back in 2008, and due to immaturity I backed out a week before BMQ. I thought as a 17 year old, I would miss out on all these great parties, and weekends in Wasaga Beach. Now that I realize how much of a goof I was then, I reapplied in September. What a good time eh? Now I call the CFRC Toronto regularly and hear my application isn't even there, but still in North Bay. I've called North Bay at least 10 times and left message after message, only to never be called back. Now I understand if there busy or something but to not return ANY of my calls is ridiculous. Why is my application still in North Bay after 4-5 months? Why is nobody returning my calls? Should I just accept that my chance came and went, or do I have a chance at getting some sort of call? If only there were time machines......


----------



## Pandora114

Just to let you know, most recruiting offices just re-opened after the Christmas break, yesterday.  Give the poor person a chance.  He probably has a million emails and voice mails to go through.


----------



## on-hold

The last time I called was around the end of November to beginning of December, first time was the beginning of October.


----------



## krimynal

you do realise that some people have waited for 15-16-17 months to get into the forces right ???

I mean .... this IS the forces .... it's good to call them .... but .... just let them deal with your application and sooner or later you'll receive a phone call telling you the next steps


----------



## on-hold

Ok, I understand and yes I realize that. I guess its just frustrating for me to know I could be in my 3rd or 4th year, but going through the process again.


----------



## Scott

on-hold said:
			
		

> Ok, I understand and yes I realize that. I guess its just frustrating for me to know I could be in my 3rd or 4th year, but going through the process again.



Wait, so far as I understand, based on what you posted, YOU quit before BMQ. So no, you would not be in your third or fourth year. Especially since you only reapplied in September.

Remain factual, please. You ahve zero reason to be frustrated - no more than anyone else going through the same process as you. In fact, given how logn some people wait to get their first shot you might have less of a reason to bitch.


----------



## Pandora114

Exactly.  It took my brother in law almost  a year from his application until he set foot through the Green doors at St. Jean.  

It's a hurry up and wait game.


----------



## on-hold

Scott said:
			
		

> Wait, so far as I understand, based on what you posted, YOU quit before BMQ. So no, you would not be in your third or fourth year. Especially since you only reapplied in September.
> 
> Remain factual, please. You ahve zero reason to be frustrated - no more than anyone else going through the same process as you. In fact, given how logn some people wait to get their first shot you might have less of a reason to *****.



I dont understand at all. Yes I quit before BMQ, that was 4 years ago. Which means if i succeeded, this would be my 3rd or 4th year in the army. Also how can you tell me how I should feel. Im frustrated with the fact that, I didnt go through with it?


----------



## Scott

You quit. Full stop. Anything beyond that is speculation.

Getting upset about waiting times when you had a chance to get in - while others wait years for the same chance you gave up - seems a little out of order to me.

IN MY OPINION you have no reason to feel frustrated with the system and the timings. If you're frustrated with yourself, well, fine.


----------



## on-hold

I am frustrated with the lack of communication the CFRC is giving, but most of all myself. Yes I quit and its my fault, never said it wasn't. I was 17. I dont need your 2 cents on my decisions and feelings.


----------



## Scott

on-hold said:
			
		

> I am frustrated with the lack of communication the CFRC is giving, but most of all myself. Yes I quit and its my fault, never said it wasn't. I was 17. I dint even need your 2 cents anyways, on my decisions and feelings either.



Oh. My bad. I thought this was a discussion forum.

Guess you're only looking for the answers you want, eh? Good luck with that.


----------



## krimynal

to be totally honest , I would be a lot more frustrated if I would of applied 4 years ago , and wouldn't got in because all the spots where filled , and then to know that you backed out 1 week prior to BMQ and I still couldn't apply because it was to late ...

THAT would be a frustration builder .... some of the people here would have gave everything to have the chance you had 4 years ago ... but you dropped it ..... this might also be a reason why it takes longer .

they want to know if you're gonna drop again prior to BMQ or if your honest this time around


----------



## Scott

krimynal said:
			
		

> to be totally honest , I would be a lot more frustrated if I would of applied 4 years ago , and wouldn't got in because all the spots where filled , and then to know that you backed out 1 week prior to BMQ and I still couldn't apply because it was to late ...
> 
> THAT would be a frustration builder .... some of the people here would have gave everything to have the chance you had 4 years ago ... but you dropped it ..... this might also be a reason why it takes longer .
> 
> they want to know if you're gonna drop again prior to BMQ or if your honest this time around



Ah, so my idea has merit?

Thanks for being honest about your feelings on the subject.


----------



## on-hold

No I appreciate all responses, but I don't need to hear what I already know. I understand I made a stupid decision and people would of killed for the spot. But I was 17, and was influenced by moronic friends. Now I always regretted it and now want to fix my mistake. I am human after all guys. I know what I want, and this has always been it.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

OK,.....before this goes totally off the rails.

On-hold, there are many people waiting a loooooong time for a call back and/or to get in.  The military is a sought after job right now..full stop.
Apply to GM in Oshawa and see if they return your calls...............

Good luck with your application.


----------



## on-hold

I understand thank you sir.


----------



## SentryMAn

Food for Thought:
I was in the forces, completed Basic, did trade training, released after that after putting about a year in to follow what I thought was a greener pasture on civie side.

now, 3 years later I'm on month 13 of waiting to get back in, including a completed application that was "closed" due to lack of spots.

So sorry for you to be waiting 4-5 months, must be harsh.

My first round I waited about 7 months from initial application to being sworn in, then another 4 months for my Basic to start.

Life in the Forces is about being patient and waiting.


----------



## Jarnhamar

CFRC is really slow. Expect long delays. Expect not to be called back for a long time.


----------



## Allgunzblazing

I'm someone who's actually in his fourth year in the recruiting process. The delay with my file is beyond the control of the RC and it is not because of anything that I did wrong. 

Is is frustrating - yes it is. But there's nothing that anyone can do about it. I have nothing but praise and admiration for the RC staff that I've dealt with. They are only following a process. My strategy for dealing with this frustration is working to make myself an even better candidate. 

The more you get yourself wound up, the more difficult you're making the process for yourself.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

on-hold said:
			
		

> No I appreciate all responses, but I don't need to hear what I already know. I understand I made a stupid decision and people would of killed for the spot. But I was 17, and was influenced by moronic friends. Now I always regretted it and now want to fix my mistake. I am human after all guys. I know what I want, and this has always been it.



What it sounds like you're missing is that every single user here who's ever applied or knows someone who has knows how frustrating it can be, myself included. Read some of my posts or investigate other threads through out the forum and you will find that you are far from an individual case.  No one is diminishing your personal thoughts and feelings about what you're going through.  What they ARE doing, however, is telling you directly what to expect, what to continue to expect, and what they feel may be taking place based on their experience with the CF.  They know what they're talking about.

Perhaps you're expecting things to flow the same way they did when you initially applied in 2008.  There are also several posts about how much the CF has changed since then.

(Worth a read: Why wont the CF hire me? http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/103957.0.html)

You made a decision, which you now regret.  I'm glad that you're re-evaluating what should be important to you now. However, should you be successful this time around, you will be told repeatedly how you think you should feel. People will tell you what you don't need/want to hear. You very-well might be treated/spoken to in a manner you feel is disrespectful. Your ego will be hurt over and over again. (And I'm not only speaking of BMQ)  I know you know this, but I would strongly advise you to resist the urge to 'stand up for yourself', because you're the one who's coming across as difficult and impertinent. Just say thank you and be polite to those who have even bothered to reply to your query.


----------



## on-hold

Shuck10, you are right, I will swallow my ego, because you guys made me realize that ALL of you are experiencing the same thing as me. My expectations for the process to go as smooth as last time needs to disappear. Thanks to all who responded, and good luck to everyone.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

on-hold said:
			
		

> Shuck10, you are right, I will swallow my ego, because you guys made me realize that ALL of you are experiencing the same thing as me. My expectations for the process to go as smooth as last time needs to disappear. Thanks to all who responded, and good luck to everyone.



Best of luck to you in the process as well, take care


----------



## Gunshark

To be fair, I think 'on-hold' is talking about the very first step in the application process, which is filling out the online form which then goes to North Bay. I cannot speak for other folks, but if I recall correctly, it didn't take long for North Bay to send me an email requesting copies of citizenship, transcripts, etc. After I mailed those, there was a period of time (but way under 4-5 months) until I received a call and email that my file has been transferred to CFRC Toronto and that I have 30 days to bring in the rest of the paperwork that they requested.

So I understand the frustration if it's taking this long just to hear from North Bay. Something seems wrong. Do some troubleshooting. I'm assuming you applied online again, brand spanking new application? Did North Bay send you any emails at all? Did you mail them the requested document copies? Did you specify all contact information correctly? Do some double-checking, maybe they're expecting something that you overlooked. Also, I suggest not calling a million times a day and leaving a million messages. Be keen but not irritating. And always speak professionally and with utmost respect that each of these people deserves.

If all your calls have failed, what I would suggest you do now is email North Bay (ask for the email at CFRC if you don't have one), and/or go to the CFRC and ask someone respectfully to inquire about your application from North Bay, if you haven't even heard the initial response from them. Before you do any of this contacting, perhaps you should wait a couple of weeks, as the recruiting folks have just returned from holidays and are likely overloaded with everyone's information requests, yours included.

With that being said, I'll echo what others have said. Perhaps your application process went very smoothly the first time around and now you have certain expectations of how long it should take. With some reading on this forum, you will quickly realize that the process is long and frustrating for a lot of people. So the best you can do is stay optimistic about it and follow all CF instructions immediately, professionally, and to the best of your ability. If you recognize now that you've made the wrong decision earlier, don't defend yourself. That's immature. Be man enough to admit it, learn from it, and keep a down to earth attitude in the future.

Best of luck in your application process.


----------



## maclawa

on-hold said:
			
		

> Hi, I joined the CF back in 2008, and due to immaturity I backed out a week before BMQ. I thought as a 17 year old, I would miss out on all these great parties, and weekends in Wasaga Beach. Now that I realize how much of a goof I was then, I reapplied in September. What a good time eh? Now I call the CFRC Toronto regularly and hear my application isn't even there, but still in North Bay. I've called North Bay at least 10 times and left message after message, only to never be called back. Now I understand if there busy or something but to not return ANY of my calls is ridiculous. Why is my application still in North Bay after 4-5 months? Why is nobody returning my calls? Should I just accept that my chance came and went, or do I have a chance at getting some sort of call? If only there were time machines......




Ref North Bay RC.

My brother in law is trying to join, this recruiting center has had its members go on training and those people who had open applications there went into the idle drawer and this is why no one is getting call backs.

His file was even closed due to this, so 1.5 years later they finally re open his application and are continuing to be slow.
He restarted his application October 2012.


----------



## on-hold

Gunshark, I applied online, and was emailed to send in transcripts, copy of birth certificate, etc. After I sent those in, I received another email stating all required documentation had been received and my application is complete. But was then told due to my occupation pick of Infantry, that it was full, and they will hold my application for up to a year. I've called CFRC Toronto, and was told they still haven't received my application from North Bay. That was the last news I was told, as I have been trying to get a hold of the Sergeant that messaged me, to find out why they haven't sent it to Toronto yet. But I guess I just have to wait and be patient.


----------



## SentryMAn

Until Infantry is open(or one of the other 3 you picked are) you file will remain in North Bay and will not be forwarded to any Recruiting center is what my understanding is.


----------



## Gunshark

on-hold said:
			
		

> Gunshark, I applied online, and was emailed to send in transcripts, copy of birth certificate, etc. After I sent those in, I received another email stating all required documentation had been received and my application is complete. But was then told due to my occupation pick of Infantry, that it was full, and they will hold my application for up to a year. I've called CFRC Toronto, and was told they still haven't received my application from North Bay. That was the last news I was told, as I have been trying to get a hold of the Sergeant that messaged me, to find out why they haven't sent it to Toronto yet. But I guess I just have to wait and be patient.



I'm not an expert on this, but yeah, sounds like you've done all you were asked, and seems that you have to simply wait. I would still try to email people at North Bay to inquire about status of your application. After 4-5 months of no word, I would be wondering too.


----------



## DAA

on-hold said:
			
		

> Gunshark, I applied online, and was emailed to send in transcripts, copy of birth certificate, etc. After I sent those in, I received another email stating all required documentation had been received and my application is complete. But was then told due to my occupation pick of Infantry, that it was full, and they will hold my application for up to a year. I've called CFRC Toronto, and was told they still haven't received my application from North Bay. That was the last news I was told, as I have been trying to get a hold of the Sergeant that messaged me, to find out why they haven't sent it to Toronto yet. But I guess I just have to wait and be patient.



You don't mention what your other two occupation selections were?  Your application will NOT be forwarded to your local RC until your occupation choices are OPEN for processing.  At this time, Infantryman (NCM) is currently closed.  Not knowing what your other choices were, leaves your question partially unanswered.


----------



## Bam

Hi

I can tell you for experience that nowadays, it takes time for an application from north bay to get to it respective center. The CF just changed the system on application so probably they are adjudting. Also, in the last 4 years, applications are 4x the number of job offers. It took me from last october to May(8 months) to have my application sent from North bay to Montréal. Then the procedure took a bit more Time for me since i have double nationality but expect to wait about 8-15months. 

Only thing I can tell you is be patient. Your turn Will Come.


----------



## Smirnoff123

> I am frustrated with the lack of communication the CFRC is giving, but most of all myself. Yes I quit and its my fault, never said it wasn't. I was 17. I dont need your 2 cents on my decisions and feelings



I dont that using the fact that you were 17 to be a good a good crutch, I joined at 17 and know many who joined at 16 who stuck it out.


----------



## ambernewton04

Be patient. Im on my twelvth month, and still have to go to a MPAC course. Next one is February, so if Im lucky Ill get that one. If not Ill be waiting until May. My husband, on the other hand, was a lucky SOB. He handed in his application last year in March and went to BMQ in May   And he didnt even 100% know if he wanted to join until a month before that and Ive been wanting to join since I was 17 lol. Just how it works sometimes.


----------



## The_Green_Basterd

Hello.  I can say with lots of certainty, that your previous stint with the military is having no bearing on your application at this point and is not part of whatever is holding your file back.  What is holding your back is the lack of positions for your requested trade.  For anyone reading this that does not fully understand why occupations are sometimes open, sometimes close, please allow me to give the following example.  If you apply to a school for the position of Principal and they already have one, they are not going to make a position for you regardless of how much you really want to be a Principal.  If they are not processing people for Infantry yet, or any of the other trades you applied for, than your file will sit there until it comes open or your file expires at the 1 year mark.

Your previous service will hold up your application when it initially arrives at the CFRC as they will have to do a Verification of Former service, but after that you will move along like normal.  There are.. many.. cases of people enrolling 2,3 and that I know of, up to 4 times.

I know how frustrating it can be to not get calls back from a CFRC when you leave a message.  Often recruiters will browse the file of the person leaving the message and if there is nothing to tell them, a return call will be listed as a low priority.  If there is something to action but nothing for you to do, you will also probably not get a call as the recruiter, file manager or MCC will action what needs to be done, rather than use the time to tell you.  Normally, the only time you will get a return call, is after someone reviews your file because of your call, and there is something they need you to do in order to move your file to the next step.

Hope something I said is new and useful info to you.  Good luck in your application.


----------



## on-hold

Thanks for the input guys, goodluck to you all.


----------



## on-hold

And BTW I only chose Infantry. I dont want any other job, but was starting to look into Artillery. Whats the openings like in that trade?


----------



## Allgunzblazing

Dear on-hold, 

Today I visited a buddy of mine. He asked me how my army application was progressing. I told him that I'm in my forth year now and frankly I'm frustrated. I told him that I'm not getting any younger and sometimes the thought comes to me that maybe I should quit. 

He looked at me with surprise and said - "Don't quit till you get in. It took me eight years and three deferrals to finally get accepted". (My friend is a Constable with the RCMP). 

I know exactly how frustrating it is to be waiting... But don't quit. Put one step after the other. You will eventually get there. 

I wish the best for you and everyone else who's in the process. 

Cheers.


----------



## Pandora114

Sometimes it's important to get your foot in the door?

Like take a less desirable trade and do your 5, then remuster?  Trust me, I'm kicking myself for not taking that supply tech offer when I applied 10 years ago.  

That's how my husband got his "Dream trade"  He started as a supply tech, remustered to AVS, then remustered to AESOP.  Got tired of supplying the parts, so he chose to fix them, got tired of fixing them so he chose to break em.  He's happier than a pig in shit.  So, you want to be infantry.  They have 3 choices for a reason.  You can put Infantry, Artillery, and Combat Engineer (sapper...build things, make things go boom...)  

There is the point of getting your remuster approved once you get there though.  Chain of command, BPSO...all that is involved..it's nice to get a trade you love off the bat, sometimes, getting the foot in the door is just the thing you need.  How bad do you want in?


----------



## PMedMoe

Pandora114 said:
			
		

> Sometimes it's important to get your foot in the door?
> 
> Like take a less desirable trade and do your 5, then remuster?  Trust me, I'm kicking myself for not taking that supply tech offer when I applied 10 years ago.
> 
> That's how my husband got his "Dream trade"  He started as a supply tech, remustered to AVS, then remustered to AESOP.  Got tired of supplying the parts, so he chose to fix them, got tired of fixing them so he chose to break em.  He's happier than a pig in shit.  So, you want to be infantry.  They have 3 choices for a reason.  You can put Infantry, Artillery, and Combat Engineer (sapper...build things, make things go boom...)
> 
> There is the point of getting your remuster approved once you get there though.  Chain of command, BPSO...all that is involved..it's nice to get a trade you love off the bat, sometimes, getting the foot in the door is just the thing you need.  How bad do you want in?



Your husband's experience is all fine and good, but there are *no* guarantees.  If you check some other threads, it has been said here _repeatedly_: do not take a trade you won't be happy in.  Not only will the person possibly be miserable but they will have taken a "dream" job away from someone else.  

I speak from personal experience having spent eight years in a trade I hated.


----------



## Pandora114

You have a point.  That's the reason why I turned down Supply Tech when I was offered it.  I wanted to be a cook or a clerk, the recruiter had an opening for Supply.  I knew I wouldn't be happy.  So I do see both sides of the coin.  "What if I accepted the offer" And "Well at least someone who wanted to be a supply tech got his or her job"  

I do hope the OP gets contacted soon.  April is coming up, so trade quotas will be adjusted, some will open, some will close.  Hope his opens.


----------



## Scott

Not only does she have a point, she is 100% right. Your husband's experience is his, not yours. It's also the exception and not the rule.

PM sent.


----------



## The_Green_Basterd

This also opens up the debate...do you want to be (insert MOSID) or do you want to be in the Military.  If you want to be, say a cook, there are thousands of jobs on civy street.  If you want to be in the Canadian Forces, there is only one Canadian Forces... and 6CBG


----------



## Delaney1986

Hey all,

   I know this is from a few months ago but in regards to the last post about why they haven't sent your file to Toronto; when I spoke with the recruiters they informed me that my file would go to North Bay and they would prepare everything but that your file doesn't get sent to your local recruiting centre until there is a job available. They only send files to the recruiting centres that need to be processed. Your file can't be processed until there is a position/meriting option available.  

Someone correct me if I'm misunderstanding as well.

Hope you got everyone sorted out! Good Luck!!


----------



## Motard

Delaney1986 said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> I know this is from a few months ago but in regards to the last post about why they haven't sent your file to Toronto; when I spoke with the recruiters they informed me that my file would go to North Bay and they would prepare everything but that your file doesn't get sent to your local recruiting centre until there is a job available. They only send files to the recruiting centres that need to be processed. Your file can't be processed until there is a position/meriting option available.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm misunderstanding as well.
> 
> Hope you got everyone sorted out! Good Luck!!



Someone already mentioned that point about only processing an application if the position has an opening, plus the member has since been banned. RIP thread.


----------



## Delaney1986

Roger that!

Wow...that didn't take long


----------

